

High school interns at Facebook make more than average American - kqr2
http://blog.sfgate.com/techchron/2014/07/09/high-school-interns-at-facebook-make-more-than-average-american/

======
tedchs
Article's headline does not match its content. The "$6000 a month" idea came
from what somebody posted on Glassdoor about a college intern at another
company. Article conflates that with saying Facebook is hiring high school
student interns.

